# LOVING Warmer weather range



## Deadbattery (May 8, 2017)

Got to help my daughter move today (YAY) but like a dummy did not allow enough time to get a full charge, ....

Left the house with 289 Miles of range
Drove 276.5 Miles
Remaining range 41 miles ( implicated range 317 on a 90% charge)
WH per mile for the day 202

Part of it was that most of the drive from Manchester to Providence is 45-55 mile country roads which are MAX range.
Started the day at ~63 and warmed up to 75 ish

Kid is moved, still speaking to me and there were no supercharger pitstops today.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

Sometimes I wonder if part of the “warmer is better” is due to tire pressures going up. Just 2 psi makes a huge difference and my tires were running a couple pounds higher with the “heat wave” today (75F in MA )

.1 psi / degree F

So 20F warmer is 2 psi. Couple psi can easily lower your wh/mi 20 kw/mi

I need to take a little out.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Deadbattery said:


> Got to help my daughter move today (YAY) but like a dummy did not allow enough time to get a full charge, ....
> 
> Left the house with 289 Miles of range
> Drove 276.5 Miles
> ...


Hi Dead. Did you ever replace your rear bumper?


----------



## Deadbattery (May 8, 2017)

Thank you, I did, it was a little bit of a saga (mostly self imposed because I wanted Tesla to do it rather than insurance.) all better, good as new and happy to have all my rear sensors back (Neither AP nor Summon will work without them) there is a thread with details in the Massachusetts thread


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Deadbattery said:


> Thank you, I did, it was a little bit of a saga (mostly self imposed because I wanted Tesla to do it rather than insurance.) all better, good as new and happy to have all my rear sensors back (Neither AP nor Summon will work without them) there is a thread with details in the Massachusetts thread


Awesome. Thanks very much.


----------



## sjg98 (Aug 18, 2018)

Agreed. I've only had the car since September so this is the warmest weather I've had with the car.
Vampire drain and Wh/mile are significantly down from even 40-50F degree weather.. and a huge difference from some of our 20-30F weather!!
Enjoying the car that much more and looking forward to rest of summer!


----------

